# Rancilio Silvia boiler temperature range



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

i read over the internet the thermostat would kick the heater in at 85C and stop it at 102C (being rated at 100C).

on my machine it does starts heater at 85C but stops it at 96C. is it possible or i am having a reading problem?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

How and where in/on the machine are you measuring your temperatures?


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

using a thermocouple, mounted on top of the boiler under one of the thermostat screw.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

took a video, notice the sound of the brew thermostat clicking at ~98C (it's shutting off the heater, although it has no cables attached to it):


----------

